# FET Protocol



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hello...

I wondered if someone could help me...

I am going for FET after my last 2 ICSI cycles failed with the 2nd resulting in a chem pregnancy.  The thing is my clinic started me on the meds on day 2 of my cycle.  I have started taking daily injections of 0.5mg of buserelin and 2mg of oestrogen 3 times a day.  My first scan is next Monday which will be day 9 of my cycle.  Does this sound normal?  Is this some sort of short protocol??

Any feedback appreciated.

Thanks
Kim


----------



## rachlr (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Kim
I am just doing an FET cycle, hoping for ET tom or sunday depending if they can take them to blast. I started on day 1 and had a prostap jab to DR, then 2 weeks later started on 2mg of oestragen 3 x a day for 7 days, then uped it to 4 x a day for 3 days, scan last week showed lining ready but they couldn't fit me in for ET until this week so have carried on with the oestragen until ET, plus started on pessaries. It sounds like you are doing similar without down regulating. I am sure your clinic knows what they are doing! Good luck 

Rach


----------

